# Bee's Population Decline Survey



## Adamd (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you mean honeybees or other types?


----------



## jodhale (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes, it would be honeybees that I would mean. But it would also be okay to talk about other types. I'd still focus more on honeybees.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Quite frankly this survey is pretty dumb.
Johno


----------



## Adamd (Apr 18, 2009)

I will re-phrase johno's comment.... Any answers are going to be very subjective and quite frankly, you are not going to be able to draw any conclusions from them I suspect.


----------



## jodhale (Nov 17, 2017)

I have changed a question, shortened it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Jodhale can I ask what is the purpose of the survey? University or something?

Thing is, honeybee numbers in many countries have actually increased over the last few years, because although there are losses, reproduction is faster. There is not really a problem.


----------



## jodhale (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello. This survey is for a college thesis.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

It appears that you already have a bias.
I have about 75 more hives now than I had a year ago. Experiencing a negative decline here.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

beemandan said:


> It appears that you already have a bias.
> I have about 75 more hives now than I had a year ago. Experiencing a negative decline here.


I have to agree with the wording on the survey. After two years of mite/viral losses (I came out of the 2015 winter with one hive). I reorganized my thinking about monitoring/treatment. bought two nucs, caught maybe two swarms and went into winter with 15 hives. Rabbits ain’t got nothing on bees when it comes to reproduction!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

